# LowTech Plants/Cichlids/etc



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Jaguar's 75G....still playing an upgrade by ear but for now he is fine 
























Fish is named Black Phillip...probably getting on to about 11-12" now. He is a F1 Nicaraguan Jag...kind of unusual for a Nic Jag to have that much blue. I bough a new LED for his tank which is intended for SW use and the actinics are really making the blue pop  








75G Astronotus crassipinnis tank....although technically not an Oscar she is supposed to be the smaller cousin to the traditional astronotus Oscar. However she has defied logic and grew to 12"...keep in mind this species is only supposed to get 10" apparently she did not get the memo. 








All oscars need plants








Her tankmate a Red Spot Severum








She stopped pouting at me and took a decent pic








75G Female Synspilum tank....eclectic stock with 2 A.siquia females, 1 RTB Shark, 1 BN, 6 Giant Danios, 6 Buenos Aires tetras








She is getting on to about 10" now








40G Breeder Amphilophus lyonsi tank....don't worry the Tinfoils are temporary as I am growing them out to live with my Midas








Lyonsi....if you arent familiar with these they are a cousin to Midas and end up being basically a more colorful mini Trimac. Females hit about 6-7" males 8-9" this one is vented to be female. Unfortunately these are nearly extinct in the wild. 








55G female Midas tank...as said she will be getting a 75G(maybe 90G) in the spring as I despise her beat up old tank. The Tinfoil barbs will join her at the time of the move so the tank won't be "hers" she will just have to live in a tub for a few days. 








Mrz. Hyde....she earns her name. 








50G eclectic tank...the stocking is terrible but its working so I don't fight it. It has a female GT, 3 FMs, 2 Rainbow Cichlids, 9 Tiger barbs, 5 Serpae Tetras








56G column which is newly scaped and stocked. I have a Turquoise Severum and Black Ruby Barbs for now. Plan to add Neon Dwarf Rainbows and a few more barbs. 








Ok...some non cichlids. My fantails and platys are now roommates in a newly scaped and stocked 40breeder








Another non cichlid project....5.5G Giant HMPK tank 








Dr. Lecter


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

absolutely incredible fish! love the first pics hardscape and the second pic tank is amazing with that Oscar, just wow! ive never seen a planted tank for an Oscar (Oscar type) fish! very very beautiful! pics are A+ to!


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

MCHRKiller said:


> Jaguar's 75G....still playing an upgrade by ear but for now he is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely beautiful tanks!!! How many tanks do have have? I just set up my second tank and its on the 7th week of a dsm and I'm already itching to start up another one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

You know Ive done moderately planted aquariums with A.astronotus in the past with success...honestly Ive never had an oscar bother plants. This is my first heavily planted O setup but she loves moving in and out of the Vals. 

I have 12 tanks currently going.....13 total but one is torn down and becoming home to a beardie.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Stellar!
BEAUTIFUL!
Your skill and art compliment our hobby so well.
You have some LUCKY fish there! No wonder they all look so healthy and happy!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you! My tanks are a work in progress....most have some light algae "problems" which I honestly don't care about anymore and some I wish the scape was a little more balanced but I have accepted things for the way they are. I used to obsess over algae and run lots of pressurized CO2 and EI dosing but I just don't have time for it anymore. Plus Ive gotten back into big cichlids and wanted to find a way to mesh my two loves of the hobby together(plants and cichlids). I am contemplating trying some plants attached to wood with my Midas when I do her upgrade....and I have contemplated floating plants with the Jag but I kind of like just having a hardscape.


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

lol I was looking for my reply here and realized I had replied on fishlore. anyways gorgeous fish and tanks.


----------



## darkohanzo (Dec 21, 2016)

I love Jag cichlids. I stumbled across one awhile back before I got married and had to get rid of him and I absolutely loved him. He would actually eat out of my hand and loved being petted(?) You have a beauty right there. Like you said Im not use to seeing so much blue. Damn it.. I may have to look into getting one again.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I highly recommend getting one...he is my favorite fish by far. Aggressive but doesn't go after my hand like the Midas; beats the crap out of the python and algae scraper tho. I have heard of some folks being able to hand feed and pet their Jag; wouldnt try it with mine...he is big enough now to really give me a nasty bite. lol 

I got mine from Jeff Rapps awhile back...I highly suggest his cichlids to anyone....it is where the vast majority of mine have came from. He will even vent them to give you the sex you are looking for and although he doesn't guarantee his guess work to be 100% accurate I have never gotten a gender I did not request.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautiful tanks an fish 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you, much appreciated


----------

